# Paph. fairrieanum flask



## orchidman77 (Apr 18, 2016)

I received a few more flasks, and want to keep an update thread on them! First up: Paph. fairrieanum from Chuck Acker.

Culture is consistent - deflasked and compotted in seedling orchiata bark. Keeping them in high humidity and low light for the first month, then a transition to my normal windowsill conditions.







David


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 25, 2016)

Beautiful.

You will not regret that purchase.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2016)

They look very healthy.


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2016)

I keep getting an OOPS! from Photobucket and no picture.
Damn!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2016)

looking good.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 26, 2016)

Good Luck! There is a reason why fairies are not that common. I have killed my part, and found that providing cool temperatures and humidity might do the trick.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 26, 2016)

Beautiful! Good Luck!


----------



## phraggy (Apr 26, 2016)

My favourite paphs -apart from multis. Good luck with them.

Ed


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 4, 2016)

*7.4.16 update*

These guys are still hanging in there! Looking pretty good and growing well, i think...no special treatment for these guys.






David


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2016)

Very nice.. They're putting on size quite well..


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 5, 2016)

Jealous!


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2016)

looking good!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 5, 2016)

That's a promising crop you have there. Continued good luck with them.


----------



## abax (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh, nice looking babies. Sending good growing vibes>>>>


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 6, 2016)

good work.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 18, 2016)

They look great!


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 18, 2016)

Good growing!


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks guys! No way I have room for most of these so those of you who want some....I'll make sure you can get a couple!

David


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2016)

I would love to grow out a flask - can't get enough of these really.


----------

